

Human Brains Connect Via Internet - venutip
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/08/30/217178528/dont-call-it-a-mind-meld-human-brains-connect-via-internet

======
legacy2013
this could go so wrong if someone figured out how to intercept and change the
packets to make the receiver do something else

~~~
venutip
I like the way you think.

Or do I?!!?!?

